# [Wet Thumb Forum]-new filter question from the inexperienced



## mgale (Jun 22, 2003)

I have a 45 gallon tank and a compact flourescent (110 watts). Currently, I am using an undergravel filter from my old 20 gallon tank, but I want to change to a cannister because it seems like it will be better for the plants. I a have medium # of plantings (water wisteria, cambomba, jaza fern, something red-rotella?) and a dozen fish (catfish, dwarf gourami, dennisoni, and the rest cardinals or tetras.) What do people suggest?

It looks like the Ecco Canister Filter 2233 (Eheim) is $85. I don't know why/if I need chemical filtration. Also, if another kind of Eheim is better, what is the correct size? I like easy and quiet, even if it is a little more money. Also, I've heard an XP3 would be fine. 

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## mgale (Jun 22, 2003)

I have a 45 gallon tank and a compact flourescent (110 watts). Currently, I am using an undergravel filter from my old 20 gallon tank, but I want to change to a cannister because it seems like it will be better for the plants. I a have medium # of plantings (water wisteria, cambomba, jaza fern, something red-rotella?) and a dozen fish (catfish, dwarf gourami, dennisoni, and the rest cardinals or tetras.) What do people suggest?

It looks like the Ecco Canister Filter 2233 (Eheim) is $85. I don't know why/if I need chemical filtration. Also, if another kind of Eheim is better, what is the correct size? I like easy and quiet, even if it is a little more money. Also, I've heard an XP3 would be fine. 

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I would highly reccomend the Eheim 2213 or the Rena Filstar XP2. They are both excellent filters and would do great with your system. If you go with the Eheim, it will be lower maitnance but not as good particulate filtration. Which IMO is far better in the Rena. Keep in mind since the Rena does better particulate filtration, it requires more maitnance.

Skip the Ecco, you will thank me for it later.

As far as chemical filtration goes. I don't use anything, but some people do. Water changes will reduce your disolved organic load, and not fry any trace elements in the meantime.


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

Justin,

Why would you not recommend the Eheim Eccos? I'm asking because I have one of each, 2231 on a 20g, 2233 on a 30g and a 2235 on a 55g, all have been running around a year with no problems.

Alex


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

The main reason I would not recommend the Ecco's is the handle/locking/always breaking assembly. TONS of people have problems breaking the pin on the handle, and I get more of these returned because of broken handle, usually pins then I do all other makes and models of filters put together.

If you have 2 of them, and have n borken handles you are a very careful man indeed!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I will second the recommendation of a Rena. mgale will think I'm repeating myself since we discussed this in person just the other day. Either a XP-2 or a XP-3 would work. I like to err on the side of over-filtration.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i will third the rena filters (xp2 or xp3 should be fine)

the only thing i don't like about them is they are sorta a pain to prime the first time... it's not difficult, but it's not that easy either. after you do it one time though, you figure out what to do then it's easy. clean, quiet, happy little filters







the more expensive eheim's are cooler... but... more $$ so pick what you'd like









JP


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

I will fourth the recommendation.









I am happy as can be with my XP-1. Great filters. Unlike JP though I had no trouble whatsoever priming mine the first time. It went smooth as could be (if you discount the water on the floor from not being able to hit the funnel, lol).

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts ciliata and wendtii bronze and red, "sunset" hygro, green hygro, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The secret to priming them is to fill the filter before attaching the hoses, but after the filter is assembled.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

If I had a tank I needed a canister for at the moment, I think you guys have just about talked me into trying a Filstar.

Mgale, if you decide to go with an Eheim, I would recommend the 2215 for your 45 gallon, it's what I run on my 45 and it does a great job. The 2213 would also work, but the 2215 isn't that much more and would give you greater margin for error.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

Justin,

I have three of them and when I got my first one I did almost press too hard before I notice it was turned around. It would be nice if they put some obvious indication as the the direction of the top so you would put it on backwards. Other than that I find them to be great little filters for 55g and smaller tanks. Even though the 2235 is recommend for up to 90g(?) I don't think I would go over 55-65 gallons.

Alex


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Filstar users,
What are your opinions on using a Filstar(s) for a 75 gallon planted tank. I would be looking to go with an inline CO2 reactor and possibly an inline heater, as well. Would an XP3 handle this? I have heard a lot of feedback from the Eheim crew and wondered how the XPs would work on this set up. Seems to me they have a higher gph rating by size but, I've heard they don't often live up to that rating. Is there any way to adjust the flow on the XPs. I would appreciate any experiences you could share with me on this. Thanks.
Jack

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I love my eheims, but given these reviews .....








I have found mine more than worth the money, but it doesn't mean that someone can figure out how to do the same thing cheaper.

On the gph, just be careful. Eheim quotes an effective gph where others quote the rated gph. The difference would be the friction caused by the filter and media. No big deal, but just for reference.

In any case I think you'll want high gph. Extra filtration never hurt anyone.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You might want to get two XP-2 or maybe an XP-2 and a XP-3 for a 75. One filter would do if you put in a power head for water movement.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------

